# Homer loves grandma



## Linda (Sep 28, 2018)

This is Homer, he's 2 years old and comes to visit us every few months.  When our youngest son works out of town Homer even stays a week or two with us.  He loves visiting us and playing with all our dogs and cats.






Does anyone have trouble understanding Homer?  Should I subtitle this 18 second video?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2018)

I love that Homer!!

He's so well-spoken. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2018)

Awwwww.... bless him, I love Homer too...and I think Daddy is mean by making him do chores... he should stay with Grandma ..but no hot chocolate cuz that's BAAAAAd!! for doggies...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Awwwww.... bless him, I love Homer too...and I think Daddy is mean by making him do chores... he should stay with Grandma ..but no hot chocolate cuz that's BAAAAAd!! for doggies...



LOL...he* thinks* it's hot chocolate!


----------



## Linda (Sep 28, 2018)

Yep, I don't really give him chocolate but hollydolly, this is a timely reminder about it. 

 Just yesterday my daughter called me feeling sad because her friend had a German Shepard she dearly loved.  She never thought about the dog being tall enough to sneak a chocolate bar off the table and eat it!  Her dog went into seizures and I guess died right away.  I don't know if she had time to get it to a vet or not.  They were both upset so I didn't get full details.  So besides losing her beloved dog she also is saddled with the guilt of knowing she let it get into the chocolate.  I feel so sorry for her.

I also heard of a German Shepard in Vietnam that one of my friends fed M&Ms too and the dog got sick and died at some point.


----------



## gennie (Sep 28, 2018)

Homer seems the perfect name.  Enjoy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 28, 2018)

I love Homer. I think he should stay with Grandma also.


----------



## Linda (Sep 28, 2018)

We have 2 small dogs called Seth and Minnie Mouse.  They are both about 5 years old. Seth is my husband's dog and follows him everywhere.  We inherited Minnie from our oldest son and thankfully the 2 dogs get along well and are best friends.

SETH wants to go fishing.  In case you can't hear what he says I'll type it out after the video.






So I just really want to go fishing and every time my dad goes fishing he just leaves me at home with mom.  I don't like to admit it but I cry and I cry and I cry.  All I want to do is go fishing with dad and I never get to.   ...sigh...

Minnie Mouse likes French Fries






I see you have french fries.  I too like french fries.  If you, you know, come to the end and feel like you have too many french fries I'd be glad to take them off your hands.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2018)

:lol1::cool1:

Linda how I love your dogs! You really should get them an agent; they're so talented.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 28, 2018)

I watched these several times they are so cute.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2018)

Linda, can we get one of Shaun the dog or the cat too? Plzzz.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2018)

Linda, those videos are so sweet, I really looooove Minnie Mouse and the french fries! :love_heart:


----------



## AprilT (Sep 29, 2018)

These are the most adorable dog videos, but, the Seth one almost made me cry.  :sosad:  wasn't so bad at the end he just sounded reserved and bored at that point.     

I really enjoyed watching them.


----------



## Linda (Oct 1, 2018)

Glad you liked them April.  I have more of Seth lamenting the fact that he doesn't get to go fishing.  I will try to add more when I get home, I'm out of town right now.

RadishRose, I'll try to get one of of Shaun the Pug and one or 2 of the cats.


----------



## Linda (Oct 1, 2018)

Do you mean to tell me, they stopped off for hamburgers after they went fishing!??  MY dad stopped and ate a beef patty with melted cheese and he didn't share any of it with me?  And all I got to eat was a whole bunch of homemade dog food and some fish!


----------



## Linda (Oct 1, 2018)

You know, I don't really enjoy chasing cats.  They're just such smart mouths somebody has to do it, it might as well be me.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2018)

My hobbies include, let me see, I like to hang out with my dad, follow my dad around the yard, eat whatever my dad is eating, watch my dad do things.  I like to take naps with my dad, I like to watch him sleep, I like to ride with my dad in the car.  Yeah...yeah, I lead a pretty full life.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2018)

None of us have the nerve to tell Homer he isn't a police dog.






I'll pull over any car, Fords, sports cars, red cars.  If they are driving too fast they can't outrun the long arm of the law.





Homer loves going to the lake.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2018)

Homer likes to scare the fish, LOL! Of course, when homer is the cop he needs that  mustash!:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2018)

Too cute Linda, I get a kick out of the Minnie Mouse and Seth videos. :thankyou:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2018)

Linda said:


> Yep, I don't really give him chocolate but hollydolly, this is a timely reminder about it.
> 
> Just yesterday my daughter called me feeling sad because her friend had a German Shepard she dearly loved.  She never thought about the dog being tall enough to sneak a chocolate bar off the table and eat it!  Her dog went into seizures and I guess died right away.  I don't know if she had time to get it to a vet or not.  They were both upset so I didn't get full details.  So besides losing her beloved dog she also is saddled with the guilt of knowing she let it get into the chocolate.  I feel so sorry for her.
> 
> I also heard of a German Shepard in Vietnam that one of my friends fed M&Ms too and the dog got sick and died at some point.



 Oh No, I'm so sorry to hear that Linda... but yes it's something people are sometimes not aware of..and those who are, have got to remember to lock the chocolate away..dogs will get everywhere for food!!


----------



## Lara (Oct 3, 2018)

Linda these are adorable. Are you saying they're your dogs and you created these videos yourself? I'm impressed. So good.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 3, 2018)

Loved the videos.  I especially like Homer.


----------



## Linda (Oct 4, 2018)

Lara, Homer is my youngest son's dog, Seth is John's dog and Minnie Mouse was our oldest son's dog and she now lives with us.  Minnie and Seth are great pals.    Two of my kids make these videos for me using something called MyTalkingPet.  It's an app you can get for a tablet, I assume it'll work on the computer too.  My daughter put the app on my tablet and told me to start making the videos myself but so far I haven't made any effort to do so. Once I start making them I'll probably go overboard so I hate to even start.


----------

